# Will upgrading to 17" Rims be a problem?



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I just bought my 1995 (Black) Nissan Sentra GXE w/ 40k miles and I am doing a little research before I do any mods. I searched the forums and couldn't find an answer to my question, so I am asking you guys for a little help. My first move is to get rims. I want 17" but am not sure if I will need to do any thing else because I was told upgrading 3 inches could cause me to need some other things. Also, if anyone has any suggestions for a site I should check out or a certain type of rim, feel free, I'm very open for ideas. If you wanna chat sometime, my AIM name is "[redacted]" or my e-mail is [redacted]@aol.com. If you can help me out, please do because I am very anxious to get started on this project. Thanks guys!


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Hmmm.... look into offset. Problem is with rubbing... my 15x6.5's rub at an extreme enough angle. Try searching for "offset" - if not, anyone know?


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

If you own a B14 there's no problem at all with 17s. That's what I have. If you own a B13. (They where still making it in 94 1/2 I think, which was the 2 door model). Anyways. I use to own a B13 93 4 door with 15x7 and yes it was rubbing. When I replaced the car for my 200SX I kept the wheels and it did not rub. I recently upgraded to 17s and I have no problem what so ever.

MAx


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I have 17X7 and I have no problems but I have done any suspension on mine yet. crossing my fingers I wont have a problem.


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Mine is lowered as well. You wont have any problem with the 17s.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

i had 17s on my '96 with no problems.... the only prob. will be a 'tip-toed' look... 17s will raise your car's ride height


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have 17" and pro-kit/agx suspension set up
No problem


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

My 200 was slammed 2 inches on 17's with no problems at all.


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok, so obviously rubbing isn't a problem. I am curious about the performance decrease in getting 17's, since my puny little GA16 isn't exactly a Mustang, and I am afraid that 17's will be too heavy and will slow my car down horribly, ruin gas mileage, and destroy my brakes. I am also curious if bottoming out is a problem when dropping my car 2 inches or less, as my driveway is about a 40 degree angle and it already scratches the my exhaust even when i enter it at an angle trying to get one wheel up at a time.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Can somebody explain me how 17" can destroy the brakes
TIA


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't know why I was thinking that, just thinking more weight means more work for stock brakes to stop thats all.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> *Ok, so obviously rubbing isn't a problem. I am curious about the performance decrease in getting 17's, since my puny little GA16 isn't exactly a Mustang, and I am afraid that 17's will be too heavy and will slow my car down horribly, ruin gas mileage, and destroy my brakes. I am also curious if bottoming out is a problem when dropping my car 2 inches or less, as my driveway is about a 40 degree angle and it already scratches the my exhaust even when i enter it at an angle trying to get one wheel up at a time. *


If the wheels you buy are heavier than the stock wheels there will be a slight performance decrease.
The heavier the wheel, the harder your engine has to work to rotate said wheel. The same applies to braking. The more weight your car is spinning the more brake pressure/force will need to be applied to slow down.
I'm not 100% sure about gas mileage, however. I believe that as long as you keep the wheels in the same diameter as the stock, gas mileage/odometer shouldnt be affected. You can remedy these problem by knowing the weight of your stock wheels and comparing them to the wheels you intend to buy. Many companies make lightweight wheels that will be large than the stock ones yet weigh less. I once read that every pound of unsprung weight is like 50 Lbs. of stationary mass inside your car. Lightweight wheels cost alittle more but are definately worth it in the long run.
And if the road your driveway meets is straight then yes, your car will bottom out and scrape. And thats the worst sound in the world!  

Hope this helps out....


----------



## Darthkissling (Oct 22, 2002)

17s dont raise the car much, i diddnt notice anything significant. as far as performance goes, i only added like 15 lbs or so from stock so again, nothinng too significant. im completely satisfied, and it looks a HELL of a lot better.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Darthkissling said:


> *17s dont raise the car much, i diddnt notice anything significant. as far as performance goes, i only added like 15 lbs or so from stock so again, nothing too significant. im completely satisfied, and it looks a HELL of a lot better. *


howd you get away with 17s not raising the car? I put a set on mine and it definately gave a noticeable raise...


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

Only other performance decrease I can think of with larger wheels on your car that isn't mentioned would be it will alter your final gear (if the wheel AND tire combo make it larger than the stock setup) and that also applies to your turn radius, it will be larger as well if the wheel and tire combo are larger than stock. Other than that it should be ok.


----------



## OneViaVision (Apr 2, 2003)

ok so 17's are good. Has anyone had any trouble with 18's?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

There are plenty of people that have 18s on his or her 200sx but I'd personally stick with 17s. 18s are IMO just alitte too much for our tiny cars.... You'll definately need a GOOD (no cheapies) set of coilovers or airbags with 18s...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Wow, very happy with the amount of replies I received. Thanks to everyone. I just found a rim/tire package on tirerack.com and am also going to order H&R springs for a 1.5" drop. So, in short, I will have: 17x7 rims with a 205/45-17 tires and a 1.5" drop. I hope everything is gonna work out in the end, keep your fingers crossed! Any more replies on this package I am getting is more than welcome. Thanks again!


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

45s? Was that the recommended size? 40 has always been the recommended size as far as I know.... 45s may throw your diameter off slightly.... But hey, if youre gettin what you want then congrats, man and good luck with the car!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

i have a set of 18" x 7.5" Tenzo R ZT6's wrapped with 215/35 Toyo Proxes FZ4's and lowered on a set of Sprint springs cut to a total 3"f and 2"r. and the only real problem i have with anything is that i rub when i hit a bump of some sort other than that my ride is o.k. (then again i cut my wheel well covers)


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

OneViaVision said:


> *ok so 17's are good. Has anyone had any trouble with 18's? *


I have 18's and car is lowered 2in with coilovers and KYB AGX with no rub. I am not worried about wheel weight yet..I first
should take it off my belly then I will worry about 15lb on my wheels.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

NO PROBLEM ON 19's


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, I was gonna get 17" rims wrapped with a 45 tire. Is that bad? The only reason I went for the 45 tire is because of the tremendous amount of potholes in the city of Philadelphia.  I was thinking I wouldn't have to worry AS much, but then again, I do want want the tires to look just as good as the rims. So heres my questions: Will 17's wrapped in a 45 tire look alright? Thanks!


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

19's are not a problem either. Sometimes I have a little rubbing but only on hard u-turns. I daily drive my car on my 19's. Sorry no pics.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

45s will LOOK okay but theyre a larger diameter then what the 40s are. That will throw off your speedo/mileage/etc. ever so slightly. The 40s would keep the diameter the same as your stock diameter & height. Plus, 205/45s are more or less of an odd size which then are usually a few dollars more. Unless you've already had the 45s shipped Id recommend changing to a 40. But thats just my $.02....... And I feel your pain on the potholes. Im in Lancaster county and the roads look like a warzone! Bad roads everywhere! 40s will be okay just drive around potholes slowly and avoid as many as possible.... its not a fun feeling when your wheels hit a pothole but unless youre driving fast the bark is worse than the bite....


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Ok, so I've decided to go with the 205/40 instead of 45. So I have to drive a bit more careful, ok....but it will be well worth it in the end when i'm cruisin' on my 17's with my 205/40-17 Kuhmo Supra 712 tires  Thanks for the input fellas, I'll get pics up as soon as I get the bad boys.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

good luck, man!


----------



## Darthkissling (Oct 22, 2002)

rkeith said:


> *howd you get away with 17s not raising the car? I put a set on mine and it definately gave a noticeable raise... *


i dont know, but i put the car back on stock, then compared it to the new, and it raised , so i guess there was more of a raise than i thought. still, i diddnt feel much difference.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

i have 17" Tenzo Poke 10's and i havent seen any difference for the worse


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

I had a 98 Sentra with Ground Contols and 17's. I was able to lower the car all the down and never a problem with rubbing. I could even fill he car with passengers and not a problem.


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

I thought that 17's would tear the CV boots on non lowered b14's?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

17's on my 200 never gave me any problems....


----------



## NOZ34ME (Apr 23, 2003)

Don't know if anyone would be interested, but Miata.net has a great web site for pluggin in existing tire sizes and comparing them to a potential new one. If I remember, it shows both tread width, profile, and gives a mph differential. Here it is:

http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------

